# Rage!



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

So...Anyone here raged SOOO bad at work before? What did you do?

Well I just want to relax myself and I decided to write this. 

Well I was already having a bad day at work and people are just adding more fuel to it (I'm not gonna go into the full detail because some of you might find it petty )

And then one guy said a joke about something and needless to say, I did not take it lightly. It was like something inside me just flipped and the next thing I know, I pushed this guy and I was so ready to slit his neck with a box cutter that I was holding in my pocket. When I was about to pull the knife, I suddenly realized how easily I could have injured him. He was like a rag doll and felt SO LIGHT when I pushed him. And then...

I just walked away...

I apologized and took an early day off and walked for 2 hrs in the park to clear my head. Now I feel better and I'm not gonna miss the game

GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol!!! Let's go play some pball to let it all out.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

HAH! I was thinking exactly about it!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

When it comes to people you work with, the stuff may seem petty to others but at the time it definitely isn't. Glad you were able to get yourself under control before you did something you'd regret.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

target said:


> When it comes to people you work with, the stuff may seem petty to others but at the time it definitely isn't. Glad you were able to get yourself under control before you did something you'd regret.


Ya after thinking about it, I could be in jail right now if things went south. And I would miss the game!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> Ya after thinking about it, I could be in jail right now if things went south. And I would miss the game!


lol, that would be a pain eh?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I know lol. It's gonna be a great WIN tonight!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Don't let anyone get to you, at least that's what I tell myself everyday. I'm in customer service too. When bad things go down, I usually let it go and tell myself one thing "I walked away as a better man" by not swearing or giving the finger. Some people are just like that, just relax =) u got a long life ahead of u!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

Smoke a joint. I litterally got prescribed pot after having such bad stress induced rage.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> Smoke a joint. I litterally got prescribed pot after having such bad stress induced rage.


I do the same thing or go at my girl's place and spend time with her or call up some friends have some BBQ and some beer and relax. Watch the game while drinking beer and having fun screaming my lungs out cheering for the canucks!!! :lol:


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

lol earl, anytime you want bud i got a 1/2lb sitting here at all times  ill smoke yah up for a tour of your tanks!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! Too bad I stopped smoking pot. I'll just stick to alcohol.


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

alcohol fuels rage, pot subsides it


----------

